# St.Wendel Marathon



## 007ike (7. September 2004)

Moin moin

wollte mal noch fragen wer geht denn von euch hier an den Start? Hab mich für die große Runde gemeldet.
Vielleicht könnte man bei schönem Wetter ein kleines gemütliches Treffen danach organisieren? (Da St.Ingbert bei mir und Moose ja nicht so wirklich lange funktioniert hat, würde ich anbieten hier was zu organisieren  )


----------



## Moose (7. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin
> 
> wollte mal noch fragen wer geht denn von euch hier an den Start? Hab mich für die große Runde gemeldet.
> Vielleicht könnte man bei schönem Wetter ein kleines gemütliches Treffen danach organisieren? (Da St.Ingbert bei mir und Moose ja nicht so wirklich lange funktioniert hat, würde ich anbieten hier was zu organisieren  )



Ich will auch die grosse Runde fahren. Treffen danach wäre cool, ich würde dann auch keine Wespen essen.
Kennst Du die Strecke schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. September 2004)

zu 95%, ist aber bestimmt ab nächster Woche ausgeschildert, gerne können wir vorher mal abfahren

Teile kennst du auch schon


----------



## Oberaggi (7. September 2004)

Also ich wäre dann auch ggf. dabei auf der Mitteldistanz.
Wenn ich IGB geschafft habe, sollte das ja kein Problem sein.

Wer kann mir sagen wie die Strecke im Vergleich zu IGB ist?


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2004)

Die ersten 30 km sind in WND nicht zu unterschätzen! Dann wird es etwas einfacher. Wobei sich über die gesamte Distanz immer mal wieder ne richtig harte und knifflige Rampe reinschiebt. Bergab ist es einfacher. Es gibt mehrere Auffahrten über Wiesen die viel kraft rauben. Insgesamt aber mehr Feld und Forstwege. Ach ja und eine Bachdurchfahrt, die nicht zu schnell angehen!!!
Man kann es einfach nicht wirklich mit IGB vergleichen! Haben beide ihre Besonderheiten und anstrengend sind sie beide.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. September 2004)

Komisch, bei mir wird es gerade nach 30km immer schwieriger. 
Hört sich nicht so ganz einfach an, aber interessant.
Ich habe ja nocht etwas Bedenkzeit und werde wenn dann auf der Mittelstrecke mitfahren.


----------



## dieselmartin (14. September 2004)

Moin

wenn ihr vorher mal Teile Abfahren geht, wuerde ich mich gerne dranhaengen.

Ich hab aber leider nen Job und komm aus KL - bin also nicht ganz so flexibel wie so mancher Student und hab dann auch noch etwas Anreisezeit.

Ist schon eine Vorab-Strecke-Besichtigung in Planung ?

Gruesse
martin


----------



## 007ike (14. September 2004)

Nicht das ich wüßte.... aber das können wir ja jetzt ändern!  

Die ganzen 110 km vorher fahren wird wohl logistisch und zeitlich schwierig. Ich könnte aber anbieten am Samstag den Halbmarathon ab zu fahren. Startzeit 11 Uhr i.O.? Gerne auch später, will aber bis 17 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, d.h. nach den Erfahrungen aus St.Ingbert 60 km -> max 5 h => blieb 12 Uhr als spätester Starttermin.

Wer will mit und kann wann???

Treffpunkt wäre das Bosenbachstadion, sprich da wo der Marathon auch startet.

Ach ja, die Strecke dürfte längst ausgeschildert sein, wie ich die St.Wendler kenne, werde es aber am Mittwoch mal überprüfen gehen!


----------



## 007ike (15. September 2004)

Die Strecke ist noch nicht komplett ausgeschildert. Nur die Bereiche die im Wald drinn liegen, aber auch nur da wo normalerweise kaum begängnis statt findet.
Man findet sie aber mit Hilfe der permanent Ausschildung.

OK hatte heute keine richtige Lust und so bin ich nur die ersten 30 km gefahren. Die Strecke liegt gut da. Etwas feucht aber so gut wie null Schlamm. Leider hat die Stadt einige Stellen entschärft, aber was solls.


----------



## leeqwar (15. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat die Stadt einige Stellen entschärft, aber was solls.



wie kann man bitte die wnd-strecke entschärfen ??? wurden die forstautobahnen noch geteert ? ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie mal etwas pepp in die streckenführung bringen...


----------



## roland.matzig (15. September 2004)

hi leute, da wir jett am kommenden we nicht im odenwald fahren können (stress mit der orga von kind und kegel) wäre st. wendel sicherlcih eine alternative.
gibt es eine website..oder sagt mir einer wo, wann, wie.
danke für das reinhämmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute, da wir jett am kommenden we nicht im odenwald fahren können (stress mit der orga von kind und kegel) wäre st. wendel sicherlcih eine alternative.
> gibt es eine website..oder sagt mir einer wo, wann, wie.
> danke für das reinhämmern.



Das ganze findet am 02.10. statt, alles weitere findest du hier: http://www.sankt-wendel.de/index.ph...173340&U=1&T=220&tT=&tB=&tBn=&F=7&B=&C=&Page=

Grüße.


----------



## roland.matzig (15. September 2004)

hatte es auch gerade entdeckt...danke dir trotzdem
bis bald ;-)) im wald


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man bitte die wnd-strecke entschärfen ??? wurden die forstautobahnen noch geteert ? ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie mal etwas pepp in die streckenführung bringen...



lach net, genau dat han se gemacht! (Jedoch nur die Feldwege, im Wald hat man sich auf Schotter beschrenkt)
Die Trails haben sie aber in Ruhe gelassen.
Pepp gebts net, dafür gibts St.Ingbert!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> lach net, genau dat han se gemacht! (Jedoch nur die Feldwege, im Wald hat man sich auf Schotter beschrenkt)
> Die Trails haben sie aber in Ruhe gelassen.
> Pepp gebts net, dafür gibts St.Ingbert!




... fehlt nur noch, dass man mit der Fähre über die Wasserdurchfahrt gebracht wird   

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (16. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... fehlt nur noch, dass man mit der Fähre über die Wasserdurchfahrt gebracht wird
> 
> Grüße.



Nein, das erledigt das "Rote Kreuz" - man wird drüber getragen! Falls man sich vorher von einer Wespe stechen lässt, dann schieben die einem dabei noch einen Kühlbeutel in den Mund ... .


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

da kannst du wählen, Bach oder Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. September 2004)

Ich geh schon mal üben:


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

Du könntest es ja auch mal mit Kitebiken ausprobieren, das paßt auch besser zu dir, da kannst du auch bei singen, unter Wasser hört man es nicht so! Außerdem ist die max. Tiefe des Baches nur für ein hingelegtes bike ausreichend...... wird dann schwierig


----------



## dieselmartin (16. September 2004)

@ Einheimischer

LOL - ist dann der "Tiefenrausch" ??   

@ 007

Meinst du mich mit dem KiteBiken  Ich koennte ne 27 qm Tragflaeche mitbringen (siehe links)  

oder hier: http://www.luxus-wg.de/~martin/ich_vorm_Sandberg.jpg


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Einheimischer
> 
> LOL - ist dann der "Tiefenrausch" ??
> 
> ...



Eigendlich meinte ich unseren Sänger unter dem Herrn, den Einheimischer! Aber du darfst dich angesprochen fühlen, wobei ich es sehr unpraktischen finden würde einen Paraglider während eines MTB Marathons mitzuschleppen!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. September 2004)

Dazu fallen mir `ne Menge Lieder ein: *sing* Flieg nicht so hoch mein kleiner Freund... - Über den Wolken... - Flieger grüß mir die Sonne...   

Grüße.


----------



## dieselmartin (16. September 2004)

> wobei ich es sehr unpraktischen finden würde einen Paraglider während eines MTB Marathons mitzuschleppen!



Ach, die 17 kg machen es dann auch nicht mehr 

Ich hab das Teil schon in 25 min 300 Hm hochgehievt, aber das war so steil, dass ich da kein Rad mitgenommen hab 

Ist schon was an "Strecke angucken" geplant - ich weiss naemlich immer noch nicht, ob ich am WE fliegen oder biken gehn soll .....

m;


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

Ich hatte schon vor die Strecke abzufahren, siehe weiter oben, bisher hat sich dazu aber noch niemand geäußert, notfalls fahr ich halt alleine!


----------



## Moose (16. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte schon vor die Strecke abzufahren, siehe weiter oben, bisher hat sich dazu aber noch niemand geäußert, notfalls fahr ich halt alleine!



Wann, wie, wo?
Ist am Wochenende nicht auch eine CTF in Niederlinxweiler? (siehe bikeaholic) ...


----------



## Wiseman (16. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wann, wie, wo?
> Ist am Wochenende nicht auch eine CTF in Niederlinxweiler? (siehe bikeaholic) ...


jepp, am 19. ich mache mal einen Thread dazu auf ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

Ich wollte aber am Samstag den 18. die Strecke abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (16. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte aber am Samstag den 18. die Strecke abfahren.


Ich weis, aber ich kann samstags nicht, weil ich da wieder Hockey spiele morgens. Deswegen nehme ich die CTF am Sonntag mit.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## dieselmartin (17. September 2004)

zum Abfahren der Strecke.

Ich hab meine Plaene fuers WE nun manifestiert:

Ich geh fliegen und moechte mich entschuldigen, hier ein "ich will die Strecke sehen" los getreten zu haben. Aber Radfahren kann man auch bei Regen, fliegen eben nicht.

m;


----------



## Moose (17. September 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> zum Abfahren der Strecke.
> 
> Ich hab meine Plaene fuers WE nun manifestiert:
> 
> ...



Wer könnte denn unter der Woche???
007ike???


----------



## Einheimischer (17. September 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> zum Abfahren der Strecke.
> 
> Ich hab meine Plaene fuers WE nun manifestiert:
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch bei Regen fliegen - sogar mit Rad    




			
				moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wer könnte denn unter der Woche???
> 007ike???



Ich kann schon, aber immer vorrausgesetzt meine Halsschmerzen entwickeln sich nicht weiter  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (17. September 2004)

Jupp

muß Dienstag und Mittwoch relativ lange fahren, wenn du willst gerne. Jedoch erst ab 16 Uhr......


----------



## Wiseman (18. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp
> 
> muß Dienstag und Mittwoch relativ lange fahren, wenn du willst gerne. Jedoch erst ab 16 Uhr......


Unter der Woche kann ich auch. Mittwoch ab 16:00 Uhr wäre ich zu haben.

@Einheimischer: Gute Besserung an deinen Hals. Ich glaube der letzte Schlager den Du gesungen hast, war einfach nicht mehr gut, deswegen die Halsschmerzen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (18. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der Woche kann ich auch. Mittwoch ab 16:00 Uhr wäre ich zu haben.
> 
> @Einheimischer: Gute Besserung an deinen Hals. Ich glaube der letzte Schlager den Du gesungen hast, war einfach nicht mehr gut, deswegen die Halsschmerzen.
> 
> ...



*Sollen wir einfach die nächste Dienstagstour nach Wnd verlegen?*
Ich kann nächsten Mittwoch nicht.


----------



## 007ike (18. September 2004)

Da wäre ich sehr dafür


----------



## Wiseman (19. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> *Sollen wir einfach die nächste Dienstagstour nach Wnd verlegen?*
> Ich kann nächsten Mittwoch nicht.


Dienstag kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, egal wo ihr fahrt. Aber noch kein Grund eine Pedition ins Leben zu rufen. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieselmartin (20. September 2004)

SO, ich bin zurueck

Fliegen mitm Schirm ist viel geiler als Fliegen mitm MTB   

Morgen 16:00 waere ne Idee.

Wenn mich mein Chef gehen laesst, wuerde ich morgens schon alles ins Auto schmeissen und nachmittags mit v-max nach WND gedieselt kommen.

Wo waer denn dann Treffpunkt - damit ich mir das mal auf ner Karte angucken kann. Als ich letztens mitm Rad in WND war, hat mich die Stadt mit ihrer Verkehrsfuehrung fertig gemacht   

m;


----------



## 007ike (20. September 2004)

Um mal gelich Pläne zu stoppen: Morgen wird es keine WND Fahrt geben, da sich die Menschen vom Hochschulsport für eine Homburgertour entschieden haben, wo auch ich mich anschließen werde.

Nächste Möglichkeit für WND wäre wieder Samstag, somit auch für mich die letzte vor dem Event.


----------



## Moose (20. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal gelich Pläne zu stoppen: Morgen wird es keine WND Fahrt geben, da sich die Menschen vom Hochschulsport für eine Homburgertour entschieden haben, wo auch ich mich anschließen werde.
> 
> Nächste Möglichkeit für WND wäre wieder Samstag, somit auch für mich die letzte vor dem Event.




Planung und Uhrzeit gibt es heute abend, hoffentlich.
Ich werde von SB aus anfahren (mit dem Rad). Zweiter Treffpunkt könnte Kirkel sein und von dort aus könnte man Richtung Homburg fahren.


----------



## Oberaggi (20. September 2004)

Ich würde am Sa nachmittag dann gerne mal die Strecke (oder Teile davon) abfahren. Gerüchteweise wäre aber auch noch eine CTF in VK, aber eigentlich war die dieses Jahr schon.  
Schaun mer ma...


----------



## tiegerbaehr (23. September 2004)

So, nun mal "Bodder bei die Fisch": Ich hab uns (Anette und mich) eben auch angemeldet für die Mittelstrecke   
Nachdem Moose und 007ike die Langstrecke fahren, wer leistet uns denn Gesellschaft? Was ist mit leequar?
Christine, was ist mit Dir? Lang, Mittel, Kurz, garnicht? 

Meldet euch doch mal kurz hier.


----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2004)

bin noch unschlüssig. die ctf am sonntag fällt wohl für mich flach   , aber dafür steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit in wnd zu starten... wenn dann natürlich mitteldistanz.
ausser moose stellt mich doch noch als wasserträger an, dann folge ich ihr natürlich auf die grosse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2004)

Ich bin auch auf der Mittelstrecke gemeldet.


----------



## Moose (23. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch unschlüssig. die ctf am sonntag fällt wohl für mich flach   , aber dafür steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit in wnd zu starten... wenn dann natürlich mitteldistanz.
> ausser moose stellt mich doch noch als wasserträger an, dann folge ich ihr natürlich auf die grosse



Moose macht gerade Ruhe-Monat, deshalb würde Dir als Wasserträger garantiert langweilig werden. Fahr Du mal lieber mit dem Einheimischen und trag dabei ein Mikrofon und einen Verstärker damit der ganze Wald mit seinem lieblichen Gesang beschallt werden kann!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2004)

... ich bin auch dafür, dass sich leeqwar endlich mal der Langdistanz stellt. Ich suche auch noch einen Duettpartner für`s Höhenbiking an der Mosel  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (23. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin auch dafür, dass sich leeqwar endlich mal der Langdistanz stellt. Ich suche auch noch einen Duettpartner für`s Höhenbiking an der Mosel
> 
> Grüße.



Hoffentlich hört bis dahin der Regen auf!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2004)

Alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Kleidung!

 






Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (23. September 2004)

Hmm, bin ein Blumenkind 

Eine Partie Synchronbiken macht auf einem Trail bestimmt urig viel Laune 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (24. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin auch dafür, dass sich leeqwar endlich mal der Langdistanz stellt. Ich suche auch noch einen Duettpartner für`s Höhenbiking an der Mosel
> 
> Grüße.



gerne als duett in bekond. so ?





für die langdistanz bin ich noch zu jung und ungehalten   wahrscheinlich würd ich nach 83 km einfach vom rad steigen und heimgehen


----------



## nomedoro (24. September 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun mal "Bodder bei die Fisch": Ich hab uns (Anette und mich) eben auch angemeldet für die Mittelstrecke
> Nachdem Moose und 007ike die Langstrecke fahren, wer leistet uns denn Gesellschaft? Was ist mit leequar?
> Christine, was ist mit Dir? Lang, Mittel, Kurz, garnicht?
> 
> Meldet euch doch mal kurz hier.



na ich würde ja sagen, ich fahr das gerne mit euch, aber ihr fahrt mir nur wieder auf und davon, wie immer   , muss einfach noch mehr trainieren, damit ich mit anette mithalten kann   , freue mich aber natürlich, euch dort zu treffen.   
einen haken hat´s noch, habe noch keine kinderbetreuung für meinen wirbelwind, daran könnt´s noch scheitern.
oder die musikalische crew hier singt ihn für ein paar stündchen in den schlaf...  

D.


----------



## 007ike (29. September 2004)

Naja, die Starterliste bisher ist aber mal extrem übersichtlich für St.Wendel  

aber hauptsache lado fährt mit


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Starterliste bisher ist aber mal extrem übersichtlich für St.Wendel
> 
> aber hauptsache lado fährt mit



Benny und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei und auch hoch motiviert!   
Natürlich Langdistanz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Starterliste bisher ist aber mal extrem übersichtlich für St.Wendel
> 
> aber hauptsache lado fährt mit


Hmm, so wie ich das gesehen habe, haben wir die Nummern 1150 und 1105. Vielleicht doch im gleichen Block starten?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Starterliste bisher ist aber mal extrem übersichtlich für St.Wendel
> 
> aber hauptsache lado fährt mit



Keine Panik tozzi und einheimischer sind (mehr oder weniger auch hoch motiviert  ) ebenfalls auf der Langstrecke zu finden, wohl auch moose, wiseman, leeqwar, snoopy, uvm., wobei snoopy und leeqwar sich wohl auf der Mitteldistanz die Kugel geben  

Grüße.


----------



## laempel (29. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Starterliste bisher ist aber mal extrem übersichtlich für St.Wendel



jo, ich bin schockiert. gerade mal 53 hobby-fahrer, die auf die lange distanz gehen. und ich werde der letzte sein!!!

naja, dann bis dann - und immer schön nudeln essen.


----------



## Oberaggi (29. September 2004)

Wer ist eigentlich schon Freitag auf der Nudelparty dabei.
Ich überlege noch, ob ich nicht doch schon Freitag meine Startnummer hole, dann kann ich Samstag länger schlafen


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Wir werden wohl versuchen die überhöhte Startgebühr mit Nudeln wieder reinzuessen. Uhrzeit wird die Tage hier noch ausdiskutiert  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. September 2004)

dann macht mal nen vorschlag für die uhrzeit treffpunkt nudelparty. 

@007ike: falls du gerade mal nicht auf der strecke bist   , bräuchte ich organisationsbedingt noch infos ob wir ein after-race-kaffee-trinken veranstalten.   

@einheimischer: ich hab übrigens nachdem ich die starterliste durchgegangen bin mein tagesziel für samstag festgelegt


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer: ich hab übrigens nachdem ich die starterliste durchgegangen bin mein tagesziel für samstag festgelegt


----------



## leeqwar (30. September 2004)

he he, aber ich ahne den ausgang schon...   

auf der 110er ist ein name aus der di-runde aufgetaucht, auf dessen ergebnis ich mal gespannt bin.


----------



## 007ike (30. September 2004)

@wiseman super, fahren wir wieder im Team? Werde aber langsamer starten als in IGB. Ist schließlich weiter!!!

@leeqwar wie es aussieht wird das wohl mal wieder ne spontane Sache. Ich habe mir dafür Zeit genommen. Werde aber nix vorbereiten, außer ein paar Getränke im Haus zu haben. Wer dabei ist ist dabei, wer nicht will der hat schon, ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @wiseman super, fahren wir wieder im Team? Werde aber langsamer starten als in IGB. Ist schließlich weiter!!!
> 
> @leeqwar wie es aussieht wird das wohl mal wieder ne spontane Sache. Ich habe mir dafür Zeit genommen. Werde aber nix vorbereiten, außer ein paar Getränke im Haus zu haben. Wer dabei ist ist dabei, wer nicht will der hat schon, ganz einfach



Das reicht ja auch, schlieslich haben wir uns in Frammersbach mit EINEM Clausthaler die Kanne gegeben  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (30. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @wiseman super, fahren wir wieder im Team? Werde aber langsamer starten als in IGB. Ist schließlich weiter!!!


Ja, das war super. Ich bin wieder dabei.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (30. September 2004)

Juju ich freu mich!!!

Wann wollt ihr denn zur Nudelparty anrollen??? Eventuell wollen snoop und ich ne stunde einrollen. Mal sehen....


----------



## Wiseman (30. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> auf der 110er ist ein name aus der di-runde aufgetaucht, auf dessen ergebnis ich mal gespannt bin.


Hobby- oder Lizenz-Fahrer? Oder meinst Du gar denjenigen, der sich "Unter 5 Stunden" zum Ziel gesetzt hat? 
Ich bin doch so neugierig 

@all: Wie sieht es jetzt mit der Nudelparty aus? Wer kommt wie wann und wo mit? Wie machen wir das am Samstag? Alle freitags bei 007ike einquartieren  ?
Samstag morgen mit dem tozzi-bus und einem PKW ab Uni?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (30. September 2004)

Ich werde morgen gegen 20h ohne Bike in WND sein.
Am Samstag komme ich dann aus SB mit Auto & Bike nach WND.
Kann noch ein Rad auf dem Dach mitnehmen.


----------



## leeqwar (30. September 2004)

@wiseman: ein nachtbiker. 

@007ike: genau. spontane sache. bringe dann mal warme kleidung zum warten mit. 
evtl heisshungeranfälle können wir durch einen besuch im handelshof um die ecke bekämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (1. Oktober 2004)

startnummernausgabe, also vermutlich auch nachmelden ist bis 20 h. 
um 18.30 h treffen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> startnummernausgabe, also vermutlich auch nachmelden ist bis 20 h.
> um 18.30 h treffen ?



18:30 Uhr find ich gut, wer weiss was uns an der Anmeldung erwartet, Nudelparty geht ab 19:30 Uhr los bis um 22:00 Uhr sollte ich also satt sein  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (1. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> startnummernausgabe, also vermutlich auch nachmelden ist bis 20 h.
> um 18.30 h treffen ?


supi. ich starte dann um 18:00 Uhr ab SB.

@Moose: Kommst Du mit?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## snoopy-bike (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage ( :kotz: ), habe ich mich dazu
entschlossen morgen N I C H T zu starten!   

Hab echt keine Lust auf Schlamm! und noch weniger Lust hinterher 3 Tage am Rad zu schrauben! (Wenn wenigstens die Strecke geil wäre (   )

Allen Anderen die sich das antun wollen wünsche ich viel Spaß  

Gruß
snoopy


----------



## dieselmartin (1. Oktober 2004)

Auch ich muss schon wieder was absagen, wozu ich vorher wild entschlossen war, mitzumachen.

Ich hab heute abend noch ne Firmen-veranstaltung in Frankfurt und bin wohl erst um 2:00 zuhause.

Dann nach WND, anmelden, starten ... das wird zuviel.

Ich hab einmal nen Wettkampf mit nur 3 h Schlaf gemacht - NIE WIEDER

Ich wuensch Euch allen trotzdem viel Spass - man sieht sich
@Oberaggi: See U up in the Sky

m;


----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> supi. ich starte dann um 18:00 Uhr ab SB.
> 
> @Moose: Kommst Du mit?
> 
> ...



Zur Nudelparty schaffe ich das nicht, weil ich arbeiten muss. 
Wäre aber dankbar, wenn mich morgen früh jemand mitnimmt.

Könntet Ihr denn evtl. mein Startgeld auslegen und meine Unterlagen auch abholen?
Ich würde auch sofort an einen Freiwilligen überweisen!!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Nudelparty schaffe ich das nicht, weil ich arbeiten muss.
> Wäre aber dankbar, wenn mich morgen früh jemand mitnimmt.
> 
> Könntet Ihr denn evtl. mein Startgeld auslegen und meine Unterlagen auch abholen?
> Ich würde auch sofort an einen Freiwilligen überweisen!!



Sie haben Post  

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Moose,

ich könnte beides übernehmen, vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es bis 20h in WND zu sein. 
Ich werde kurz nach 19:15h in SB losfahren und hoffe mal, dass sie es nicht so ganz genau nehmen mit der Zeit.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2004)

@snoopy 

was ist an dem Wetter denn auszusetzen ... was ist nur aus den Mountainbikern geworden   

@dieselmartin

das gilt nicht als Ausrede, ich fahre alle meine Wettkämpfe mit 1-2h Schlaf, da ich vorher nie schlafen kann, also...  

Überlegt euch das nochmal  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @snoopy
> 
> was ist an dem Wetter denn auszusetzen ... was ist nur aus den Mountainbikern geworden
> 
> ...



Ich habe letzte Nacht gar nicht geschlafen und war heute morgen schon um 6.30 Uhr "stempeln".
Nach 90km müsste es dann aber wieder gehen 

Ich beuge mich der Mehrheit, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (1. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beuge mich der Mehrheit, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt morgen!


Ich bin dann morgen 7:30 vor deiner Tür.

Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dann morgen 7:30 vor deiner Tür.
> 
> Grüße,
> Mike



WOW!
Sieht so aus, als wolltet Ihr echt nicht auf mich verzichten! 
TOLL!!!
Der Einheimische meldet mich an und der Ritter holt mich ab. TOP!
Juhuuuuuuuuu, morgen ist ... - - - M~a~r~a~t~h~o~n ... aaaaaargh, gääääääähn ... .
Das wird ein Spass!


----------



## 007ike (1. Oktober 2004)

Servus,
komme heute Abend dann so gegen 19.30 Uhr da sein


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Oktober 2004)

Wie erkenne ich Euch eigentlich heute Abend?  
Ne Rose oder ein Taschentuch als Erkennungsmerkmal ist wohl etwas unangebracht 

@Limit: Bist Du heute Abend schon da?


----------



## Wiseman (1. Oktober 2004)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkenne ich Euch eigentlich heute Abend?


Ich für meinen Teil trage blaue Jeans und ein graues Shirt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil trage blaue Jeans und ein graues Shirt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Blaue Jeans, blaues Hemd (mein rosa Ballkleid ist in der Reinigung) und ich singe   

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich komme dann auch in blauen Jeans und gelbem Trikot und verlass ich ganz auf mein Gehör


----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Blaue Jeans, blaues Hemd (mein rosa Ballkleid ist in der Reinigung) und ich singe
> 
> Grüße.


 
Ich hätte Dir meins geliehen, weil ich es heute mal nicht brauche. Jetzt hatte ich es aber beim Bike Putzen an ...







Mein kurzes kannst DU aber haben


----------



## 007ike (1. Oktober 2004)

Werde meine IBC DIMB Racing Team Weste anziehen, denke dann erkennst du mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Werde meine IBC DIMB Racing Team Weste anziehen, denke dann erkennst du mich













Jajajajajaja!
und ich bin nicht dabei.
Ich koche mir dann selber Nudeln!
 
Ganz alleine!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2004)

Anstatt hier Blödsinn zu machen, hättest du auch mikommen können  
Wiseman hat deine Unterlagen, wir sehen uns morgen früh  

Ach ja 007ike, solltest du hier nochmal reischauen, wäre es nett, wenn du mir deine Adresse per PM geben könntest ... sonst irren tozzi undich morgen früh wieder Schlaftrunken durch St. Wendel  

Schlaft schön!


----------



## 007ike (2. Oktober 2004)

@ einheimischer du hast ne PM, ich hoffe ihr schaunt noch mal rein. meine Handynummer haste ja auch. Notfalls ruf an

Güße


----------



## Limit83 (2. Oktober 2004)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkenne ich Euch eigentlich heute Abend?
> Ne Rose oder ein Taschentuch als Erkennungsmerkmal ist wohl etwas unangebracht
> 
> @Limit: Bist Du heute Abend schon da?



Wie ihr gesehen habt, war ich nicht da. Hatten ne Sitzung vom Orga-Team unseres Marathons... 
Heute war ich auch leider schnell weg, war nicht mehr ganz fit.  :kotz:
Wie liefs bei euch?


----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie liefs bei euch?


Nun ja, meinereiner hat sich bei km25 in die Büsche gebretzelt und sich ein paar schürfwunden zugezogen, bin aber trotzdem, weil hat ja nicht wehgetan, dann noch bis km76 gefahren, wo mir dann mein schaltwerk samt kette zerbröselt ist.
Aber selbst wenn ich keinen Defekt gehabt hätte, wäre es für mich unmöglich gewesen meinen Schnitt, denn ich bis dahin hatte zu halten. Und schuld war wie immer der Gärtner  
Eine meiner Schürfwunden war etwas tiefer und deswegen habe ich sie lieber versorgen lassen. Wurde dann genäht. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich das biken nicht aufgeben muss 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (3. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, meinereiner hat sich bei km25 in die Büsche gebretzelt und sich ein paar schürfwunden zugezogen, bin aber trotzdem, weil hat ja nicht wehgetan, dann noch bis km76 gefahren, wo mir dann mein schaltwerk samt kette zerbröselt ist.
> Aber selbst wenn ich keinen Defekt gehabt hätte, wäre es für mich unmöglich gewesen meinen Schnitt, denn ich bis dahin hatte zu halten. Und schuld war wie immer der Gärtner
> Eine meiner Schürfwunden war etwas tiefer und deswegen habe ich sie lieber versorgen lassen. Wurde dann genäht. *Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich das biken nicht aufgeben muss *
> 
> ...



Da fällt uns aber allen ein Stein vom Herzen!
Danke für den Transportdienst.

Hättest Dein Schaltwerk ja auch nähen können, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt uns aber allen ein Stein vom Herzen!
> Danke für den Transportdienst.
> 
> Hättest Dein Schaltwerk ja auch nähen können, oder?


Bitte, immer wieder gerne.
Jaja, spotte nur. Zuerst werde ich verschrien weil ich zuviel unnötiges Werkzeug mit mir rumschleppe und dann, wenn man mal nicht Nadel und Faden dabei hat, sowas. 
Aber ich nehme es gelassen, schliesslich hat mich mein Bike auf einem Marathon erst einmal im Stich gelassen. Solange das nicht einreisst ist es für mich völlig ok.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Oktober 2004)

Habt ihr eigentlich gestern gesehen wir Lado durch den Bach ist? Mach mich bloss nicht nass.
 Wahrscheinlich würde es wirklich nicht auffallen, wenn er bei den Damen mitmacht.   

@leeqwar:
Hier noch nen Tipp für heute Abend. Dein grosses Idol kommt in der Sport-Arena.   
Hängt das Plakat schon über dem Bett?


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2004)

He hat mal jemand was von Tozzi gehört???? Hab versucht ihn anzurufen, hab aber nur die Handynummer und da ging er nicht ran......

Auf alle Fälle mal gute Besserung von hier aus und wenn ich gerade abei bin natürlich auch gute Besserung an Wiseman (da man ihm nix angemerkt hat war es nicht so bewußt wie bei Tozzi)


----------



## Moose (3. Oktober 2004)

Wenn jemand einen Video-Rekorder hat und Zeit und Lust dazu, könnte er dann die Marathon Reportage aufnehmen?


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2004)

Mir wird grad schreckhaft bewußt: einen Recorder hab ich, aber ne Kasette??????????????  

Nö  

Aber CD Rohlinge


----------



## Moose (3. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wird grad schreckhaft bewußt: einen Recorder hab ich, aber ne Kasette??????????????
> 
> Nö
> 
> Aber CD Rohlinge



   
Hahahahahaha!

Du kannst mir ja dann genau erzählen was der Bericht so hergegeben hat!


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2004)

Werde jetzt wohl mal endgültig auf einen DVD Recorder umsteigen. Rufe mal meine Eltern an ob die noch ne Kassette haben..........


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe ne Festplatte auf die ich's aufnehme.  
Auf Cassette gehts dann auch noch irgendwie.


----------



## Limit83 (3. Oktober 2004)

Wann kommt das denn heut abend?


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Oktober 2004)

Um 21:50h:
Mountainbike: St. Wendel wieder im Radsportfieber mit dem Mountainbike Marathon
Studiogäste: Mountainbikerin Sabine Spitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. Oktober 2004)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Um 21:50h:
> Mountainbike: St. Wendel wieder im Radsportfieber mit dem Mountainbike Marathon
> Studiogäste: Mountainbikerin Sabine Spitz


DANKE!


----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Auf alle Fälle mal gute Besserung von hier aus und wenn ich gerade abei bin natürlich auch gute Besserung an Wiseman (da man ihm nix angemerkt hat war es nicht so bewußt wie bei Tozzi)


Von mir auch gute Besserung an tozzi, mir ist ja soweit nix passiert ausser ein paar Schürfwunden.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2004)

Muß aber auch heilen, spiel das mal nicht so lässig runter!

Der Bericht war ja mal wieder eine Frechheit. Außer Sabine Spitz nix zu sehen. Die kennen sich halt nur mit Fußball aus. Deppen. Hab tatsächlich noch ne Kassette gefunden und den Mist aufgezeichnet. Wen ein 5 min Interview mit dem Bienchen interessiert???


----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Muß aber auch heilen, spiel das mal nicht so lässig runter!
> 
> Der Bericht war ja mal wieder eine Frechheit. Außer Sabine Spitz nix zu sehen. Die kennen sich halt nur mit Fußball aus. Deppen. Hab tatsächlich noch ne Kassette gefunden und den Mist aufgezeichnet. Wen ein 5 min Interview mit dem Bienchen interessiert???


Das ist doch immer so. Die zeigen ein oder zwei Ausschnitte, ich glaube letztens war das die Stelle mit der steilen Wiesenauffahrt auf den Asphaltweg mit den top-profis und dann kommt Gelaber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, letztes mal auch mit sabine spitz.
MTB ist halt kein Volkssport, zumindest nicht hier.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2004)

bei solchen Berichten ist das auch kein Wunder!
Ich mein beim SR wird die Meinung der Saarländer vorgegeben. Wenn sie nicht getroffen wird, auch egal, bezahlt wird ja trotzdem!  Und dort heißt es alle Saarländer wollen Fußball und Ringen. Fertig!
Wer würde sich mal ein MTB Rennen nach so einem Bericht ansehen??????

Genug geschimpft, ab ins Bett 

Nacht


----------



## Limit83 (3. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau! Aber Saarland das Radland! Das ich nicht lache!   

Aber gemeinsam schaffen wir das die zu missionieren!


----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau! Aber Saarland das Radland! Das ich nicht lache!
> 
> Aber gemeinsam schaffen wir das die zu missionieren!




<sing Bad Religion, I want to conquer the world>
i want to conquer the world
give all the idiots a brand new religion
put an end to poverty, uncleanliness and toil
promote equality in all of my decisions
</sing>

<sing Bad Religion, Man with a mission>
I'm a man with a mission
coming to your town today,
I can damn you to fiery perdition,
cuz' I'm a man with a mission
</sing>

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kaspar (4. Oktober 2004)

hello,

everywhere the same.
i know many people and their world is football.
but there are many other worlds
one is called "mountainbiking"!
i think this world a little bit greater than football. more then 60 to 100 meters - with trees and great views !

come to moselhöhenbiking and you meet people with the same ideas in the great valley of the "romain wine-street".


greatings
kaspar


----------



## Moose (4. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau! Aber Saarland das Radland! Das ich nicht lache!
> 
> Aber gemeinsam schaffen wir das die zu missionieren!



Sag ich doch - gemeinsam sind wir nämlich auch noch unausstehlich!

moose with a mission


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme !
Seit heute morgen geht es mir deutlich besser, kann sogar unter leichten Schmerzen ohne Krücken ein paar Meter laufen.  
Denke, daß ich zum Ende der Woche wieder fit bin.
Bei meinem Sturz muß ich noch einen Schlag auf das linke Auge bekommen haben, hat sich aber erst am Abend bemerkbar gemacht als ich die Kontaktlinsen auszog- ein richtiger Stempelabdruck von den Rändern der Linsen.Da fingen die Schmerzen erst richtig an, Abhilfe erst am nächsten morgen in der Augenklinik an der Uni.Vollgedröhnt mit Schmerzmitteln habe ich dann irgendwie den Tag hinter mich gebracht.So mache jetzt mal Schluß, muß noch etwas Schlaf nachholen-endlich schlafen ohne Schmerzen !
@007ike: Besten Dank für die Krücken- sind gold wert !
Grüße an Deinen Vater- Bike ist perfekt gesäubert   (Das nächste mal putz' ich seins (auch wenn es ein CD ist))
@Eh: was ist mit Lemberg ?


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Oktober 2004)

@tozzi

Ich werde den Wasgau Marathon definitiv NICHT fahren, da jetzt wohl die Nachmeldegebühr anfallen würde und ich dann 35 Euro für eine CTF zahlen müsste. So schön die Veranstaltung auch ist, soviel Geld ist mir das nicht wert, zumal man nicht vor Ort nachmelden kann um das ganze dann wenigstens Witterungsabhängig zu machen. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich finde, dass ist Abzocke und sowas unterstütz ich nicht (mehr).

Weiterhin gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (4. Oktober 2004)

...stimmt so gesehen, habe gar nicht mehr an die Nachmeldegebühr gedacht- ist wirklich zu viel !  
Vielleicht findet ja am gleichen Tag noch irgendwo hier in der Nähe eine echte (3-5 Euro) CTF statt...


----------



## dieselmartin (4. Oktober 2004)

@ Einheimischer:

Wenn Du heute noch bis 16h Deine Anmeldung in den Briefkasten haust, und sie damit bis morgen in Lemberg ist, ists noch normal gemeldet.

"Eingang bis 5.10." heisst es.

Aber wenn dir 25 EUR auch zu viel sind, dann bringt das wohl nichts.

Gruesse
martin 
Der noch 1,5h zu ueberlegen hat )))


----------



## Scrat (4. Oktober 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Einheimischer:
> 
> Wenn Du heute noch bis 16h Deine Anmeldung in den Briefkasten haust, und sie damit bis morgen in Lemberg ist, ists noch normal gemeldet.
> 
> ...



Seht ihr, _nur_ deswegen fahre ich höchstens die kurz&knackig-Runde, da kann ich mir morgens noch überlegen, wie's vom Wetter her aussieht und mich vor Ort anmelden.

Nicht, daß ich Konditionsprobleme auf den längeren Runden hätte... 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## dieselmartin (4. Oktober 2004)

Jo Scrat 

Ich bin gestern 76km 1750 Hm gefahren und hatte genausowenig Probleme wie du.
Allerdings hatte "der Feind" mehr Probleme, den Weg zu finden.

Teile der Strecke waren die vom Marathon ...

Volle Plattheit !

Also sieht man dich in Lemberg ?

m;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (4. Oktober 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gestern 76km 1750 Hm gefahren und hatte genausowenig Probleme wie du.
> Allerdings hatte "der Feind" mehr Probleme, den Weg zu finden.



Aber der Feind hat doch schon so'n tolles GPS? 



			
				dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> Also sieht man dich in Lemberg ?



Man sieht mich evtl. in Lemberg, wenn

1.) Wetter Lemberg gut und Wetter Alpen schlecht ist.
2.) ich von unseren AH-Fahrern noch ein paar Leute motivieren kann und
3.) ich mich motivieren kann, mitzufahren 

Servus, Thomas 
(gestern immerhin 23-15-19 gefahren, im Vergleich zu 25-23-24 in Sulz...)


----------



## 007ike (4. Oktober 2004)

@tozzi bin echt froh von dir zu hören, dass es wieder besser geht! Soll dir auch von meinem Dad Grüße bestellen und ausrichten er habe vergessen die Kette zu ölen, was ihm sehr peinlich ist. Damit sie nicht rostet sollst du das auf der Stelle nachholen  

Schade euch beide micht in Lemberg zu sehen, kann es aber auch verstehen.


----------



## Moose (4. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi
> 
> Ich werde den Wasgau Marathon definitiv NICHT fahren, da jetzt wohl die Nachmeldegebühr anfallen würde und ich dann 35 Euro für eine CTF zahlen müsste. So schön die Veranstaltung auch ist, soviel Geld ist mir das nicht wert, zumal man nicht vor Ort nachmelden kann um das ganze dann wenigstens Witterungsabhängig zu machen.
> 
> ...



Ich lade Dich ein, als Revanche für Wendel (der war ja auch echt mal teuer). Also füll das Ding aus und schmeiss es in die Post!
Überweisen tu ich!


----------



## 007ike (4. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lade Dich ein, als Revanche für Wendel (der war ja auch echt mal teuer). Also füll das Ding aus und schmeiss es in die Post!
> Überweisen tu ich!



Haha, jetzt muß er und kann schimpfen wie er will!! Sollte Tozzi noch nicht fit sein, kann ich gerne in Kirkel still halten um dich ab zu holen!


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2004)

@tozzi: dann mal gutes heilen. das mit dem auge ist ja seltsam, hat man mittags echt nicht gesehen...  ich wurde abends aber öfter mal gefragt, was ich beim marathon geschafft hätte, dabei war ich wirklich artig   

@limit: glückwunsch !!! geiles ergebnis. nächstes jahr dann international ?

@oberaggi: naja idol... der kleine dicke junge halt... viel lieber hätte ich ja ein plakat von der zweitplatzierten der frauen hobby-klasse mit autogramm, gabs aber am samstag nicht


----------



## Moose (4. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @oberaggi: naja idol... der kleine dicke junge halt... viel lieber hätte ich ja ein plakat von der zweitplatzierten der frauen hobby-klasse mit autogramm, gabs aber am samstag nicht


 


Ach, weisst Du, die war nach dem Rennen soooo beschäftigt ... !


----------



## Moose (4. Oktober 2004)

Hier hast Du eins von den ersten drei Hobby-Klasse Damen:


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2004)

jippiiiieh ! dann werd ich mir das jetzt mal auf din a2 ausdrucken   

das ist der neue mtb-zeitfahrhelm den du auf dem oberen bild trägst oder ? macht sich sicher gut im wald (ausser es ist zufällig eine jagd am gleichen tag)   

DAANKEEEEE !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Oktober 2004)

@moose

Nix da, St. Wendel war dein Geburtstagsgeschenk von tozzi und mir und bedarf deshalb keiner Revanche!!! 

Ihr kommt dort auch ganz gut ohne mich klar, ich bin wirklich total ausgebrannt und möchte mir keinen "100er" dieses Jahr mehr geben, ich hoffe leeqwar noch ein würdiger Teampartner beim Moselhöhenbiking zu sein und moose eine brauchbare "Laborratte"  danach ist für mich mal `ne Weile Schluss mit biken.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht dass? 

Grüße.

P.s.: Frauen in Tierkostümen machen mich schon ein bischen wuschig


----------



## 007ike (4. Oktober 2004)

@einheimischer klar, kann ich voll nach voll ziehen! Mit den Frauen in Tierkostümen erging es mir ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube die zweite der Hausfrauenklasse hat die nächste Autogrammstunde wieder in Lemberg.
Für Einheimische auch mit Lippenstift auf die nackt Brust..... 

@leeqwar: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Du auf kleine Jungs stehst? Wenn das raus kommt.


----------



## Limit83 (5. Oktober 2004)

@leegwar: Vielen Dank für die Blumen! Habs aber vor allem Christian Fischer vom RCW Koblenz - Arzheim zu verdanken, der mich die meiste Zeit gezogen hat und ein super gleichmäßiges Tempo gefahren ist. Haben im letzten Drittel noch circa fünf Plätze gut gemacht.

@tozzi: Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir! 

@moose: Gratulation zur Platzierung! Mit dem Kostüm hättest du bestimmt gewonnen. Würde aber für die Hobbyklasse bestimmt zu professionell aussehen.


----------



## Moose (5. Oktober 2004)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Für Einheimische auch mit Lippenstift auf die nackt Brust.....



Lieber mit WD40 auf das Trikot - das wär kein Problem, Lippenstift habe ich doch keinen!


----------

